# Point Lookout Rockfish



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, a couple of guys are reporting rockfish being caught from Sandy Point Beach. Very Interesting, does anyone know if anything is happening off of the pier, or causeway? Its starting to get exciting. I personally, am getting tired, wet, and cold being in the water, with waders catching yellow and white perch. Dont get me wrong, its fun--but--

having those surf rods out , whew that takes my mind off of the stupid gas prices. Anybody hear anything from the beaches, piers down in Southern Maryland, would they be kind enough to reply. Thank you***

Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

potomac river, BIG stripers there NOW.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Ilovetherock--you and my friend The crappie kid are doing very well on the river. Do you find it more productive using bloodworms or cut bait for the rockfish? On an average day, how rockfish do you happen to bring in down there?

Over the years, for me, and my friends who are my age, I swear the Rockfish either surf fishing or by boat seem to be more frequently caught early season way north of Point Lookout, and then a couple of weeks later, one can get them more often near the Potomac?? Have you heard this, or experienced this.

Fossil Hunter


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

i hate bloodworms. Fresh herring or live bait is the best for big cats & stripers. Rockfish are in the Potomac from early March threw the beginning of May. 1st 2 weeks of April are usually the best

On an average day you may catch none! Its still very hard, I just put in a lot of time. Ive caught 3 in a day before, but most of the time youll just catch cats. Unless your on a boat and can get by the channel. When theyre running, I fish at night when the tides moving.


----------



## Young Salty Dog (Dec 17, 2004)

You can also use 6” Wild Eye Shads in pearl up at Chain Bridge.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Steve,

I think catching big rockfish from shore is really hard at Point Lookout in the early spring. The reason is that the channel is miles away where they are migrating. SPSP and the 301 Bridge where I think ilovetherock fishes is better because deep water is much closer as the bodies of water are much smaller in these areas.

The boaters are nailing fish near PLO right now. The only luck I have this early at PLO with big rock is with an East wind near the full moon. They will eat anything that smells. Schoolies on the other hand are a much better bet if you walk the rocks to the mouth of tanner creek-be very careful if you try.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*there is nothing at PLO period*

There are no fish at PLO at least until second or third week of april.Been fishing the same week every year for about ohhh 30 years.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Then I got you by ohhh 5 years. Just kidding. Schoolies are around but they don't hang out at the causeway or pier. SPSP and other places are definitely better now. I'd like to hit the 301 but thought it was a boat thing at the discharge and you need to have a combination to unlock the gated ramp area. I lovetherock, where do you shore fish the 301?


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

private property, or boat.

to be honest, and I know this will get to some people... but PLO SUCKS! Ive been there on and off for 15 or so years, and have never had any of my "good days" there. Anything I can catch down there, I know a better spot thats most likely closer as well.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I think PLO sucks only when its early in the season


----------



## 1Rod (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok bass n , you know thats not true. You and i both have caught croaker in march at PLO. Just so you know this is keith


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I've never been a fan of PLO other then being able to sit on the wall with a line in the water while being able to listen to my radio in my truck. It's relaxing but I've never found the area to be very productive. 

Sure, you will get a hot streak EVERY now-and-again but I don't consider it consitantly producing.

I've caught plenty of fish in many other places but my luck has never been particularly great there. 

It just offers a relaxing spot to fish and most times, the rock wall isn't overly crowded.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hey Point Lookout People*

At different times of the year, do you all like to fish the pier, the causeway, or the points down by the lighthouse? 
Anyone tear them up going only half way out on the pier, in a certain season????

Fossil Hunter


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

*Plo*

From my experiences and reading reports on this site, I don't think it matters too much where you are. I have had a night in May when I couldn't keep the croakers off my hooks. Then other times I have been skunked while fishing for croaker. The best bite at PLO is the August-October bluefish bite. They were biting like crazy there last year, just look up the reports. At that time, sometimes people did better down towards the point, other times it was on the pier. I did just fine on the pier most nights.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*PLO is one of the best spots around.*

Ive fished the pier and wall for ohhh about 38 years and always filled my cooler starting in April on.The only downfall the crowed and rude and very rude people,Some of them that is but i have met some of the nicest people to Eric,Fred,Keith,Jesse,Clyde,Jayson,Jamaican mike,asian jimmy, John where ever he might be.And about fifty others.Oh cant forget STEVE GROSSMAN

Lee


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Bass N Around- That will be five dollars, you owe me for mentioning my name.

Both off days this coming week, you know which ones they are--I will have snake bloodworms, from you know where, and I will have my camera. And you know where I will be, we have to get the Crappie Kid down there, without excuse.

The Fishing Fossil Hunter


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Crappie who*

He keeps saying different stuff so im just going my way.
tapp monday or Wensday for sure


----------

